# Anyone see Axeman last night smash a chainsaw



## Racerboy832 (Apr 9, 2012)

I know there is a Axeman forum but didn't anyone else notice when Gabe found the missing saw it was a MS170 with a 3 foot bar. I wish I could get a 3 foot bar for my $179 dollar saw. Must pull nice through the wood.


----------



## showrguy (Apr 9, 2012)

i've given up watching that show....
the staged drama for tv gets worse and worse with every episode..
i actually liked it a few years ago when it 1st came out though..

all these "reality" shows just keep gettiing worse..........


----------



## splitpost (Apr 9, 2012)

thats so he can cut his cheese cake with it


----------



## KenJax Tree (Apr 9, 2012)

I quit watching Axmen now i watch Duck Dynasty.


----------



## Tim Carroll (Apr 9, 2012)

It's like you can predict what's going to happen next because it is all stagged. I think that had the one guy really gone after Joe the yarder oporator there would have been punches thrown and some blood. I'm not saying that I want to see that, just that it is staged. Really, how often can guys fight on the job and not get fired? Maybe logging is different but I don't think that you can let that sort of thing go on in the real world on a dangerous job site. I can see guys getting beered up at the bar after day of being teed off at each other and getting into a brawl and I'm sure that yelling and cussing is normal but come on, you get mad at a guy so a fight breaks out. Either these guys are bigger drama queens than my ten year old daughter or this is just acting out a story line.


----------



## nmurph (Apr 9, 2012)

Axemen is nothing more than a reality man-soap. I quit wasting time on it several years ago. I tried to watch an episode a couple of weeks ago and could only take about 5 minutes bf I started looking for re-runs of Golden Girls and Laverne and Shirley.


----------



## barneyrb (Apr 9, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> I quit watching Axmen now i watch Duck Dynasty.



Those guys are right around the corner from me, yeah they are about as redneck as there is....


----------



## Shinpu (Apr 9, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> I quit watching Axmen now i watch Duck Dynasty.



same, it's nice to have a lighthearted show where everybody isn't yelling, plus Duck Dynasty has big fiery explosions for the hell of it


----------



## Bob Wright (Apr 9, 2012)

I quit watching Axeman, Top Shot and all of those biker build shows. Same thing whiney a s s #####in people...Bob


----------



## z71mike (Apr 9, 2012)

That's the reason I stopped watching too. I loved the first 2 seasons, following that guy Duane Dethless. He's a riot.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 9, 2012)

z71mike said:


> That's the reason I stopped watching too. I loved the first 2 seasons, following that guy Duane Dethless. He's a riot.



Yep. Duane's gone. Browning (who is a class act) has wisely gotten away from the show. Staged crap. The 'saw' sent down from the landing to the crew a few episodes ago was an obvious setup. Looked like an old 050 carcass or similar. No gas cap. No bolt through the rear handle AV buffers (and they looped the cable through that handle). Etc. That saw hadn't ran in years. As it was dangling from the skycar, the cable pulled through the rear handle (where it was missing the bolt)......................and the saw fell for 'big drama'. Nothing but a buncha staged trailer park yelling drama now. Pass....


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 9, 2012)

There used to be two other logging shows that were much better to watch than axmen but I guess they're off the air now. I liked Swamp Loggers and the show from Canada better. I think it was called American Loggers, must have meant North American.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Apr 9, 2012)

Well hell, I still watch it. But mostly for giggles. :msp_tongue:

They are a bunch of whiney lil girly guys. And the staging has gotten rediculous. How bout the one a few weeks ago when the Swilly bear got hung up in the underwater cave. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## parrisw (Apr 9, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Yep. Duane's gone. Browning (who is a class act) has wisely gotten away from the show. Staged crap. The 'saw' sent down from the landing to the crew a few episodes ago was an obvious setup. Looked like an old 050 carcass or similar. No gas cap. No bolt through the rear handle AV buffers (and they looped the cable through that handle). Etc. That saw hadn't ran in years. As it was dangling from the skycar, the cable pulled through the rear handle (where it was missing the bolt)......................and the saw fell for 'big drama'. Nothing but a buncha staged trailer park yelling drama now. Pass....



Ya, I saw that too. Thought it was pretty lame.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 9, 2012)

American Loggers Swamp Loggers to good but there gone now


----------



## discounthunter (Apr 9, 2012)

barneyrb said:


> Those guys are right around the corner from me, yeah they are about as redneck as there is....



you are insulting rednecks.


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Apr 9, 2012)

american loggers was from maine ,they trucked alot of timber to canada tho . the one that I liked the best was heli loggers ,think it aired on natgeo channel ,those guys were badazz


----------



## PorKChoP13 (Apr 9, 2012)

i watch for the horse loggers and shelby stanga. i no most of it is fake but the thing he does makes the show interesting, the rest of them on the other hand are a bunch of cry babies. Duck Dynasty=funny good new show


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 9, 2012)

Shelby really tanked in my book when he 'felled' that old snag in the swamp. Two sloping cuts that met in the middle. NO facecut or holding wood. By the grace of God he and the film crew weren't smashed. He used his stainless Ruger Super Blackhawk as a felling lever after shooting the tree to 'cut' the remaining wood where it was 'hanging up'. Before that, his huge buddy fell off of the swamp buggy while holding that 066 (or whatever stihl it was). Layed his arm open on the chain. Sheesh.......


----------



## PorKChoP13 (Apr 9, 2012)

i didn't say he was good im just saying his ridiculously stupid actions gives me a good laugh. and that was just one of his stupid actions. When burried his saw up under water and it stalled he seriously said it must have got water in it. Really of course it got water in it its just the stupid things he does that gives me some entertainment


----------



## Rounder (Apr 9, 2012)

Can't stand the show. I hope Siderious doesn't refect poorly on the rest of us in Montana...Those guys are complete ####ing culls. Lots of money and not much skill.
Complete oppisite of the company I work for. Might not have newest machines, but, certainly the best men available. 

We'd make for crappy TV........When you #### up....you actually get fired- real quick....


----------



## Kenskip1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Shelby is my favorite, however he has one huge flaw.He is a walking safety violation.


----------



## hoss (Apr 9, 2012)

Racerboy832 said:


> I know there is a Axeman forum but didn't anyone else notice when Gabe found the missing saw it was a MS170 with a 3 foot bar. I wish I could get a 3 foot bar for my $179 dollar saw. Must pull nice through the wood.



I saw that. I thought it was funny the way the narrator called it a "$1,000.00 saw".


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Apr 10, 2012)

I seen it, it was great but in the first season somebody stolen a chainsaw and they said he should have throwing the $1000 into the river.


----------



## ft. churchill (Apr 10, 2012)

Did anyone else notice that the outboard motor that "caught fire" looked like it had already been on fire two or three times before it "caught" on fire? How's about the engine cranking over sounds, but the flywheel/starter ring gear not moving? As for me, I'd rather watch you tube videos of Brad Snelling porting a jug and later tryin' her out!!!!! Best thing I've seen all season is that dork trying to limb the tree trunk with a big Husky go spastic with it and get hisselfs fired.


----------



## slowp (Apr 10, 2012)

Bring your lawnchairs, coolers and binoculars and you can watch these guys. The road is even paved.

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/198143.htm


----------



## Wolfcsm (Apr 10, 2012)

I was thinking that the Prodecres of AXMEN were monitoring the AZMEN forum here. Guess that as the show became more and more staged the Producers cared less and less about the validity of what they were showing and more about the drama.

Isn't that the second saw Rygard has busted up? Seems like a good way to dispose of some old hulks.

Hal


----------



## farrell (Apr 10, 2012)

axemen is bs! my uncle logs with horses and they wanted him to be on the horse logging episodes. he said "NO" cause they wanted him to hit and swear at the horses the whole time!


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

ft. churchill said:


> Did anyone else notice that the outboard motor that "caught fire" looked like it had already been on fire two or three times before it "caught" on fire? How's about the engine cranking over sounds, but the flywheel/starter ring gear not moving? As for me, I'd rather watch you tube videos of Brad Snelling porting a jug and later tryin' her out!!!!! Best thing I've seen all season is that dork trying to limb the tree trunk with a big Husky go spastic with it and get hisselfs fired.



How many of you have seen "gasoline" burn with white smoke? Not me.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Apr 10, 2012)

ft. churchill said:


> Did anyone else notice that the outboard motor that "caught fire" looked like it had already been on fire two or three times before it "caught" on fire? How's about the engine cranking over sounds, but the flywheel/starter ring gear not moving? As for me, I'd rather watch you tube videos of Brad Snelling porting a jug and later tryin' her out!!!!! Best thing I've seen all season is that dork trying to limb the tree trunk with a big Husky go spastic with it and get hisselfs fired.



Not only been on fire, but they had a 50 Yamaha and the one on fire was an old 70's vintage 65 or 70 Evinrude.


----------



## parrisw (Apr 10, 2012)

Ya that outboard stunt was unbelievable, the part with the engine cranking sound, but the engine. It turning over was brutal.


----------



## jdog2 (Apr 10, 2012)

i like how they always show they guys running around like their heads are on fire. you want to get stuff done and move right along but nobody will last long running in the brush like that. you will get burned out or fall and impale/injure yourself. alot of staged poopoo but it is entertaining.


----------



## D&B Mack (Apr 11, 2012)

I still like Siderius and Big Gun. I've never done the same type of logging in those areas. But I can see a bunch of young guys messing around for the cameras, but otherwise they both seem to work hard and get the job done when there is no video rolling.

It looks like the Rygaard two crew set up had more to do with the acting and drama than anything. He probably had to actually get the job done in a timely manner. So they went and hired some actors for a second crew to add with Dave while the other crew could actually get something done.


----------



## tomsteve (Apr 12, 2012)

i am not a logger and have never done it, but i have some knowledge of it and have always been interested in every aspect of it( my fiance says im addicted to trees and lumber). it;s sad that 1) the producers have that crap staged, and 2) theres actually people that will let it happen. the show can give the wrong image of all of you hard arse working loggers to a lot of people.

i think it wont be long and we'll be seeing a new series;"Amish Loggers.":msp_scared:.


----------



## sharkness (Apr 13, 2012)

ft. churchill said:


> Did anyone else notice that the outboard motor that "caught fire" looked like it had already been on fire two or three times before it "caught" on fire? How's about the engine cranking over sounds, but the flywheel/starter ring gear not moving? As for me, I'd rather watch you tube videos of Brad Snelling porting a jug and later tryin' her out!!!!! Best thing I've seen all season is that dork trying to limb the tree trunk with a big Husky go spastic with it and get hisselfs fired.



I nearly fell of the couch laughing at that guy. I did notice the $200 Stihl that the narrator called a thousand dollar saw. How bout last year when the guy pinched his 660 in the falling tree and it was laying with the bar ripped off in pieces.


----------



## MikeyG (Apr 15, 2012)

The drama sucks - but it's still better than most other stuff on TV.

American Loggers (based in Maine) and Heli-Loggers were better.


----------



## TreeSurfer (May 21, 2012)

anyone know what episode of AX men that was where he smashed the 660?


----------



## ashevilletree (Jun 7, 2012)

jdog2 said:


> i like how they always show they guys running around like their heads are on fire. you want to get stuff done and move right along but nobody will last long running in the brush like that. you will get burned out or fall and impale/injure yourself. alot of staged poopoo but it is entertaining.



Couldn't have said it better my self. I know alot of it is bs.


----------



## MacLaren (Jun 7, 2012)

I like watchin Shelby. But if Im going to be honest, I also watch James and Jimmy. I talked to ole Injun Joe on FB and asked him if those clowns were for real (Jimmy&James) and Injun Joe told me that what ya see is what ya get. 
.....enough said I reckon.


----------



## parrisw (Jun 8, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> I like watchin Shelby. But if Im going to be honest, I also watch James and Jimmy. I talked to ole Injun Joe on FB and asked him if those clowns were for real (Jimmy&James) and Injun Joe told me that what ya see is what ya get.
> .....enough said I reckon.



Shelby is way cool. I want to punch Jimmy in the throat!!!!!


----------

